# Betta fry



## Kitah (Oct 20, 2009)

Some piccies of the betta bubs, now 19 days old (20 tomorrow at about 10am )

The largest is about 1.3cm in length, which is pretty impressive! they'd all average about 1cm in length now, so theyre more advanced than other fry their own age, based on growth charts.


----------

